# natural grain maple canes



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes I have got some maple blocks that have to dry for a long time but will they be made into cane handles...

I still have to get them quater sawn so I cane make them into cane handles.

Here is a picture of it right now I waxed the ends on both sides.





  








future natural grain cane handles 2




__
miketryban


__
Nov 9, 2015











  








future natural grain cane handles




__
miketryban


__
Nov 9, 2015


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Sooner or later it is going to split in one or more places radiating out from the center of the heart. In order to have more control over it, it would be best to split it through the heart in half. This way it will do the least damage and save the most wood.


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

LilysDad said:


> Sooner or later it is going to split in one or more places radiating out from the center of the heart. In order to have more control over it, it would be best to split it through the heart in half. This way it will do the least damage and save the most wood.


I don't know I have waxed the ends before and had no problems plus it is fall time the moisture is very low and the bark helps slow down the checking thanks but I will have to wait and see what happens, but I do think it wil not be to much of a problem from exp. I have with maple, it will be ok but thanks for showing concern...


----------

